# Soundprobleme (permission) mit dem DEVFS

## JohnyB

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Gentoo System aufgesetzt. Es läuft eigentlich wunderbar. Jedoch ist bei Gentoo defaultmäßig das devfs eingeschaltet. Kernel usw funzen prima, aber soweit ich das mitbekommen habe werde immer die Zugriffsrechte auf die Dateien in /dev geändert. Das wirkt sich negativ beim Sound aus, da ich kein Schreibzugriff auf /dev/dsp* habe.... kann mir jemand sagen, was ich machen muss, dass ich als normaler User diese Rechte habe?

danke schonmal

bis dann

julian

----------

## citizen428

 *JohnyB wrote:*   

> kann mir jemand sagen, was ich machen muss, dass ich als normaler User diese Rechte habe?
> 
> 

 

Dein User ist in der Gruppe audio?

----------

## JohnyB

hallo,

öhm... nö?! *gg* dankeschön... werd das gleich mal machen... *vornkopfschlag* hätt ich ja auch selber drauf kommen können, was?

danke!

bis dann

julian

----------

